# IE 2.5L Intake Manifold Power Kits Intro Sale!



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*Integrated Engineering's new and updated 2.5L Power Kits are now available at special discount introductory pricing!*

Take your 2.5L 5 cylinder engine to the next level with the performance leading Integrated Engineering 2.5L 5 cylinder Power Kits. Both the Basic and Ultimate kits are built around our market leading performance intake manifold coupled with the all new in-house developed IE Stage 2 performance software delivering a massive 48.2BHP gain!





































By allowing your engine to breathe the way that it naturally wants to, the IE cast intake manifold allows for great gains over the factory intake manifold, extending the powerband further into the RPM range. We have carefully engineered and tested this intake manifold inhouse to get the best results possible in any condition. This unit is designed and manufactured completely in the United states, utilizing a special self aging, self hardening alloy with especially strict requirements for chemical composition. Installation is made simple, as they are a direct replacement for the plastic intake manifold. With the plenum being larger than factory, the throttle body placement is moved a small amount, which can easily be plumbed to your mass air flow sensor using our intake kit, sold separately. We have designed this manifold to provide large power gains for naturally aspirated, as well as turbo applications. We have designed this manifold to provide large power gains for naturally aspirated, as well as turbo applications.










An ECU re-flash is required to get the most performance out of the IE 2.5L 5 cylinder intake manifold. Integrated Engineering has become well known for attention to detail, high quality, and perfect fitment of performance hardware and engine products that we offer. To complement the IE intake maniold, we have developed the IE stage 2 manifold software, which incorporates the same attention to detail and enables IE to offer a complete performance package. Our engineers start by completely reverse engineering each specific ECU, which is used to then develop performance software for that application. With use of our in-house Dynapack DP42 dynamometer, we are able to do repeated runs to test each change that is made to the software and confirm drivability.












IE's updated 2.5L Ultimate Power Kit is the complete solution bolt on kit that includes everything needed to upgrade your 2.5L I5 into a high revving monster. Including the IE intake manifold, IE stage 2 software flash, and the IE perfect match manifold cold air intake kit. 

*Manifold Features:*
-Optimized bellmouth inlets create maximum power throughout the RPM range
-Thick wall cast construction for durability in N/A and turbo applications
-100% engineered, tested, and cast in U.S.A.

*Software Features:*
-Tuned specifically for the IE 2.5L intake manifold
-Rev limit raised to 7200RPM
-Speed limiter removed
-Increased horsepower and torque
-Improved engine response
-Available for 2005-20014 ECUs

*Cold Air Intake Features:*
-Direct fit for IE 2.5L intake manifold
-Provides straight-through airflow to engine




IE's bran new 2.5L Basic Power Kit includes all the performance and cost savings of the Ultimate kit, without the IE intake for those who already own an intake. _(IE intake manifold moves the location of the throttle body. If you are not running the IE intake kit, your aftermarket intake will not fit without major modifications.)_

*Manifold Features:*
-Optimized bellmouth inlets create maximum power throughout the RPM range
-Thick wall cast construction for durability in N/A and turbo applications
-100% engineered, tested, and cast in U.S.A.

*Software Features:*
-Tuned specifically for the IE 2.5L intake manifold
-Rev limit raised to 7200RPM
-Speed limiter removed
-Increased horsepower and torque
-Improved engine response
-Available for 2005-20014 ECUs

*Both kits are available and on sale now!*


----------



## donnieray (Sep 23, 2010)

Well I'll be damned!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Is it available for automatic?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

eatrach said:


> Is it available for automatic?


The intake manifold will physically fit on automatic cars, but the power gains will not be seen as they would with manual transmission cars. The power gains are seen in the high RPM range, which is not reachable on automatic cars, as they have rev limiters in the transmission controllers that cannot be removed.


----------



## ourlee (Jul 19, 2010)

Tyler, can I use my existing Neuspeed CAI with your basic $1,100 kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

ourlee said:


> Tyler, can I use my existing Neuspeed CAI with your basic $1,100 kit?


Possibly, but not without modification. Our manifold (any aftermarket manifold) will move the location of the throttle body due to the increased plenum size and runner shapes. Because of this any intake kit on the market other than ours will not directly line up. We have not nor will we test every intake on the market to see what modifications will be needed, that is up to the end user. We have heard from some customers on some intakes that it was as easy as shortening silicone.


----------



## ourlee (Jul 19, 2010)

So you're charging $250 for your intake but not showing any HP advantage, both kits are 48, correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

ourlee said:


> So you're charging $250 for your intake but not showing any HP advantage, both kits are 48, correct?


Both kits are an increase of 48HP when installed with our software and an intake kit. Since you must have some sort of aftermarket intake installed to run the manifold as the OE intake cannot be used with the manifold, both kits advertise the same gain.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Exactly we just wanted to offer it up as an option for those who don't want to change their intake. It's a better deal then buying the manifold and file separately. 

In other good news: We are just about ready to roll with a loaner flash tool setup for ME7 05.5 to '08 cars- for stage 1 or SRI tunes. :thumbup:


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

What's with the tq loss 
I was comparing the stage 1 tune vs the intake tune and there is a definite tq loss across the range. 

Is the video on your website of the comparison stock or stage 1 vs intake and tune? 

I guess you may need some sort of variable plenum like in the vr6 to get the best of both worlds 

Either way well done on the manifold


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> What's with the tq loss
> I was comparing the stage 1 tune vs the intake tune and there is a definite tq loss across the range.
> 
> Is the video on your website of the comparison stock or stage 1 vs intake and tune?
> ...



Yes, going to a short runner intake gives up torque. Using software tricks, we are able to keep the torque as high as stock- but not as high as a stage 1 modified car. The SRI really comes alive in the top end, and they work great with boosted cars as well. You are correct that best of both worlds would require active geometry in the intake tract. 

Video on our website is vs stock- it was from way before we even had our own stage 1 file.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Just so I understand this, if I purchase the Ultimate Kit, I do not need anything else to properly install. It will include everything necessary for MAF relocation etc? Will the tune respond well to an added exhaust or will it have to be removed to be upgraded? I notice in your Dealer Locator that C2 is listed, no conflict here...thats great as I could purchase there and do the install there as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

quaudi said:


> Just so I understand this, if I purchase the Ultimate Kit, I do not need anything else to properly install. It will include everything necessary for MAF relocation etc? Will the tune respond well to an added exhaust or will it have to be removed to be upgraded? I notice in your Dealer Locator that C2 is listed, no conflict here...thats great as I could purchase there and do the install there as well.


You need nothing else, everything needed to install is included. The software will do just fine with your exhaust, no adjustments needed there either. Since C2 manufactures a manifold and software already, they may not be too keen on selling and installing ours.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> You need nothing else, everything needed to install is included. The software will do just fine with your exhaust, no adjustments needed there either. Since C2 manufactures a manifold and software already, they may not be too keen on selling and installing ours.


I suspect that is true re C2 but are they a dealer?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

quaudi said:


> I suspect that is true re C2 but are they a dealer?


Yes sir, C2 is an IE dealer.


----------



## alternativesurfer (Jan 11, 2012)

What kind of gains would I expect to see with a 2007, 150HP stock engine? (opposed to the 170HP which came after)?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't think the 150s are really much less power then 170s stock. There are no real hardware differences, a couple little software things which of course we modify. When modified they should all be the same. The very late ones have a different style exhaust manifold which may change this slightly but it should be very subtle. Those are all mk6 anyways.


----------



## alternativesurfer (Jan 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think the 150s are really much less power then 170s stock. There are no real hardware differences, a couple little software things which of course we modify. When modified they should all be the same. The very late ones have a different style exhaust manifold which may change this slightly but it should be very subtle. Those are all mk6 anyways.


Thanks Pete!

Now I have to decide whether I should tempt fate with my 100k mile engine.


----------



## RBT-Tuned (Dec 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Exactly we just wanted to offer it up as an option for those who don't want to change their intake. It's a better deal then buying the manifold and file separately.
> 
> In other good news: We are just about ready to roll with a loaner flash tool setup for ME7 05.5 to '08 cars- for stage 1 or SRI tunes. :thumbup:


No support for 09 model year?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We can do all years. 

Loaner too just for me7 cars for now.


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

alternativesurfer said:


> Thanks Pete!
> 
> Now I have to decide whether I should tempt fate with my 100k mile engine.


Do it. Did mine at 110000 and still good at 140000.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

If you have no existing smoke, and decent compression numbers, I wouldn't think twice about it. These aren't exactly high strung motors- the only common failure is the timing chains, which seem to be a wear issue, and should not be effected whatsoever by the re-calibration. 

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think the 150s are really much less power then 170s stock. There are no real hardware differences, a couple little software things which of course we modify. When modified they should all be the same. The very late ones have a different style exhaust manifold which may change this slightly but it should be very subtle. Those are all mk6 anyways.


Thought the stock intake mani changed pretty significantly from the 150hp cars to the 170hp?

Anyhow we're here to talk about aftermarket manifolds, not stock  Your pieces look beautiful, and the package seems like pretty good bang for buck at $1499. 

I actually have a question about your assembled head packages. Have you guys done any dyno testing to ascertain what the gain from your ported head (along with appropriate tune) would be over a stock head, stock tune, totally stock car? Or, perhaps, ported head (with appropriate tune) vs stock head and your SRI with appropriate tune? 

I've drifted out of the VW world but my parents had one of the first Mk5s (07 Rabbit) so I have a soft spot for these cars. With the right combo of parts, they could be killer street/track toys.

Also, given that a tune/SRI car has EQUAL midrange torque to a stocker and a whole lot more peak power and rev range, has anyone looked into re-gearing? I've seen your video where an SRI/tuned car is rolling on from 1st gear crawl and MAN that ends up being a long rev-out. What are the options in R&P changes in whatever tranny comes in the MK5/6 cars (02J? 02M? I've been out of the VW game too long LOL)

Thanks!


----------



## fasteddy2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello,

Will it fit mk6 Jetta 2.5l 2012? Says it is on sale, how much would it cost for entire kit including short ram intake? How much would it cost to ship to Canada, Ontario?


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

It will not fit if, 2012 jetta's have hydraulic power steering rather than the electric used in other models.


----------



## EcuaDUBinFL (Feb 12, 2008)

Is this kit still available. The links are not working.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

EcuaDUBinFL said:


> Is this kit still available. The links are not working.


Yes. Click the picture to go to the listing on their website.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Have one installed in my sons Golf well worth the money!


----------

